
Neural Magic: startup making deep learning possible without specialized hardware - MindGods
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/18/1003989/ai-deep-learning-startup-neural-magic-uses-cpu-not-gpu/
======
woah
Unfortunately there are zero technical details in this article

